# New Trip Report Comp



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone. We are running a special one off comp open to all members living in Australia. Thanks to the generosity of Sheleft we have two pairs of these HD Video recording sunglasses to give away. The comp will start on the 1st of September 2011 and finish on the 31st October 2011.

To enter, all you need to do is to post a trip report in the trip section and then send an email to [email protected] mentioning the trip report competition. You will be be given a entry number. At the completion of the competition, two numbers will be randomly drawn and the winners will be notified by email and also in this thread. Some more information on these sunglasses is detailed below;








**Special Offer for all AKFF Members**
For a limited time only discounted prices and bonus accessories. Offer expires 31/10/2011 and is NOT subject to bulk orders

For forum members who wish to see Marlin footage filmed from these Video Recording Sunglasses please follow the youtube link below


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

That's an awesome prize to give away, great work 
Joel


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

great stuff, just in time for spring fishing.

David


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> open to all members living in Australia


Boooo.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Zed said:


> > open to all members living in Australia
> 
> 
> Boooo.


Mate and any one else living in the wrong country can enter but you can enter but you pay your own postage if you win.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

:lol: Deal. Apreciado.


----------



## baitlobber (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks to Sheleft for such a great prize and the great incentive for all fellow yakkers to be out on the water over the next 2 months.. i bet there will be a heap of trip reports coming in that time.. good luck to all..


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok at the moment we have two entries in the comp. At this rate these guys are sure winners. Remember all you have to do is to post a trip report and send us an email to [email protected] with your username and you are entered. This is open to all members.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

How many entries per person?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Would reporting on a trip to the garage to make sure the kayak is still where I left it 3 weeks ago qualify?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

bildad said:


> How many entries per person?


One per member.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats an awesome prize.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh goodie, things are looking up and I might even manage to have a trip report to enter this weekend.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Ordered my set of HD DVR sunglasses, couldn't wait to see if I would win a pair.
Did a fair bit of research and for the money these look the goods, Tyrone from She left is pretty fairdinkum bloke.
The proof will be in the pudding. 8)


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

how do you get the bonus offer? is there a promo code for the website?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Mate just ring the phone number and talk to Tyrone, Tell him you are a member of AKFF, He'll look after you.


----------



## JesseJaay (Apr 20, 2010)

Great video mate!


----------

